# Zoe kidded-triplets!



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Zoe kidded Thurs., 2/24 starting around 5:45 am on day 154, with triplets. She was talking as I watched her on the barn camera, and then she laid down and boom first kid, a :kidred: was on the ground. I flew downstairs and grabbed my kit and bag of paper towels. It was a good 15 minutes or more before the next kid, a :kidblue: came. I barely got a chance to make sure it's mouth was clear and get some of the gunk off and I noticed she was pushing again. BAM third kid, a :kidred: immediately followed. Interesting thing is they were born in order of size smallest to largest. The last girl I guess wanted out of there quick. 

It was a textbook delivery, and the only negative thing-it was VERY cold that morning. I ended up using a hair dryer, because it was just so hard to work fast enough to get that many dry enough, and their ears were getting cold. They were troopers trying to move about and nurse given the cold, and seemed grateful for the warmth from the dryer. 

After getting them dry and all the cords dipped, I noticed the first girl was dragging her back legs to get to mom to nurse. At that point no ability to keep them bent to stand, but doing a fantastic job getting around as best she could, and she knew she wanted/needed to nurse. After she got colostrum, I gave her some Selenium/Vitamin E gel. Later that day and definitely on Friday her right leg was doing better. I did some research and found that sometimes the combo gel doesn't have enough Vitamin E in it, and also on here (in someone else's post-TGS is great) toth boer goats-Pam mentioned A&D. So Friday night I gave her some Vitamin A D E B12 gel, and Saturday morning her left leg was in correct position and doing great. All day Sat. she was able to use her back legs to scratch, and stand firmly and bump the udder. I am so proud of this small girl, she didn't let her leg condition get the best of her and kept plugging along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Pam-as always they are so much fun!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! aren't barn cams AWESOME?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

AlaskaBoers said:


> cute! aren't barn cams AWESOME?


YES-best $50 dollar investment-can't say enough safety positives about them. Plus the goat tv and antics are an added bonus! :wink: :slapfloor:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute babie's lovin' the sweater's!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you get your barn cam from?? Cheapest one i found was $100.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

adorable ... love the CURLS!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such healthy and adorable kids! Glad you were able to see mom and get to her and babies in time...I LOVE my "goat tv"...watching those happy and healthy kids play is the highlight of my day


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you all!  


iddybit acres said:


> Where did you get your barn cam from?? Cheapest one i found was $100.


I got mine through amazon, (Free Super Saver shipping) but they have the same model at Walmart too. It is named differently there but the model # is exactly the same. I am including the links for both places. It's important to point out that this is a *wired* cam. If you can't do wired, than this would not work for you. I am also going to put the info. in the thread you started titled "*Barn camera suggestions*" viewtopic.php?f=6&t=19458 along with pics of what I see on my tv from my cam.

GE 45231 Deluxe MicroCam Wired Color Security Video Camera with Night Vision, Black
http://www.amazon.com/45231-Deluxe-Micr ... 490&sr=8-1

http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-MicroCam-W ... n/10258350



liz said:


> Congrats on such healthy and adorable kids! Glad you were able to see mom and get to her and babies in time...I LOVE my "goat tv"...watching those happy and healthy kids play is the highlight of my day


We consider ourselves very blessed to have "healthy" kids". Yes, with goat tv there is so much that doesn't get missed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Adorable! They look so cute with their sweaters on


----------

